# [OpenOffice]Français sur ebuild 1.1.0-r3 [RESOLU!]

## tristure

Salut à tous,

Bon j'essaie de faire fonctionner l'emerge d'openoffice (dernière version en ~x86 : 1.1.0-r3, mais en fait j'ai vérifié, la version stable 1.1.0-r2 me renvoie la même erreur).

Avec l'ebuild "normal", LANGUAGE=33 emerge openoffice me renvoie une erreur de "language setting"

De même avec LINGUAS='fr' ou autres LANGUAGE="FREN".

-J'ai bien vu le post pour installer la version binaire en français, mais j'aimerais bien installer via les sources quand même pour gagner un peu en rapidité (en plus, j'ai lu que cette dernière version marquait une amélioration de la vitesse d'OOO, j'aimerais bien en tirer profit au maximum. Pis j'aime bien regarder mon ordi compiler des choses   :Laughing:  )

-J'ai essayé de faire la modification indiquée dans le sticky de localisation, mais je n'arrive pas à la faire fonctionner. En fait j'ai du mal à localiser l'endroit exact ou faire la modification. Le seul endroit comparable c'est une fonction set_language avec tout un tas de lignes, dont une concerne le français... Mais la seule différence avec la ligne corrigée dans le sticky, ce sont des guillemets autour de "French". Si je modifie ça, je garde la même erreur.

Donc:

-si je me gourre d'endroit pour la modification de l'ebuild, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'indiquer avec plus de précisions où agir?

-si quelqu'un a réussi à fair e marcher cet ebuild en français, peut-il m'indiquer comment faire?? 

Merci à tous!Last edited by tristure on Mon Feb 23, 2004 10:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scout

J'ai regardé cela d'un peu plus près ... avec la localisation en français, chez moi echo $LANGUAGE retourne fr_FR@euro

donc, le plus simple je dirais que c'est de remplacer la ligne

 *Quote:*   

> 33 | FREN ) LANGNO=33; LANGNAME=FREN; LFULLNAME=French

  de l'ebuild par

 *Quote:*   

> 33 | FREN | fr_FR@euro ) LANGNO=33; LANGNAME=FREN; LFULLNAME=French

 

et de virer les LANGUAGE=blabla de ton make.conf et de la ligne de commande. ( pour info dans le howto il disait qu'il fallait rajouter la ligne dans 

 *Quote:*   

>         97 | HEBREW ) LANGNO=97; LANGNAME=HEBREW; LFULLNAME=Hebrew
> 
>             ;;
> 
>         * )
> ...

 

Je t'ai inclus un peu plus de lignes que dans le howto, pour que tu voies mieux. L'ebuild a changé un peu c'est pour cela que pour la technique du howto il faut vraiment comprendre ce qui se passe ... je pense que ma méthode est plus simple  :Rolling Eyes:  )

voilà, j'ai testé vite fait chez moi et ça marche ... t'as vu qu'il y avait aussi openoffice-1.1.1b dans portage ... c'est masqué car c'est en prérelease soir disant ... met app-office/openoffice-1.1.1b dans ton /etc/portage/packages.unmask pour pouvoir l'emerger.

Moi en attendant je vais rester sur openoffice-ximian

----------

## tristure

Merci pour ces indications; j'essaie ça en rentrant du boulot.

openoffice-ximian ça apporte quoi par rapport à openoffice tout court??

----------

## scout

 *tristure wrote:*   

> openoffice-ximian ça apporte quoi par rapport à openoffice tout court??

 

C'est NETTEMENT plus beau. sous KDE les menu sont en qt et donc tu te retrouves avec ton thème familier, sous les autres WM c'est plus du qt (c'est du gtk2 ? en tout cas c'est antialiasé), mais les menu sont tout aussi beaux et les images sur les icones sont aussi nettement plus belles.

----------

## tristure

J'adhère carrément au concept   :Laughing: 

(Autant j'admire le travail des développeurs d'openoffice, autant il serait temps qu'un bon designer se penche sur leur cas!)

C'est basé sur une version récente d'OO?

----------

## scout

 *tristure wrote:*   

> C'est basé sur une version récente d'OO?

 

A la vue de l'ebuild, je dirais autant que le openoffice 1.1.0-r3, mais je pense qu'il y a plus d'infos sur le site http://ooo.ximian.com

----------

## tristure

Bon, ton astuce semble fonctionner, merci beaucoup!

C'est parti pour une joyeuse nuit de compilation...

Je ne suis pas sûr de gagner beaucoup en rapidité avec ça, mais bon, au moins j'ai regardé comment c'est foutu un ebuild, c'est toujours ça de pris   :Wink:  .

Par contre je n'ai pas vraiment réussi à unmasker le openoffice 1.1.0b. Je vais me renseigner sur packages.unmask

[allez hop, search packages.unmask, c'est parti pour une petite séance de lecture]

A bientôt.

----------

## Nemerid

Pour openoffice version ximian, je l'ai compilé et je dois dire que c'est magnifique et nettement plus beau que la version originale. Je précise que c'est bien du gtk2 et non du qt.

Par contre, la où j'ai été impressionné, c'est dans la rapidité à lancer l'application. C'est beaucoup plus rapide qu'avec les widgets traditionnels de openoffice.

Bref, cette version est un must. Rapide, stable et très belle. Tout ce qu'on a toujours rêvé d'avoir pour ce genre d'application

----------

## scout

 *tristure wrote:*   

> [allez hop, search packages.unmask, c'est parti pour une petite séance de lecture]

 

La meilleure lecture c'est TGL qui l'a écrit https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=133161

----------

